# bsnl 750 ul quries



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi guys,
I have got bsnl 750 ul. I sometimes play ol games. Whenever i use garena
i am not able able to find any servers. I tried for dota and also cs.
My friends are able to see the servers and they give me ip and i am able to connect the server. So can any one plsz tel whether its my broadband prob or my anti virus or windows firewall or some setting prob??
*www.speedtest.net/result/1530495525.png
and can anyone plsz tel me how to improve the ping??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 12, 2011)

add an exception for the games u play online in ur windows firewall also u cant do much to increase the ping just update ur lan card drivers to latest and exit any app that might access the net like av updates windows updates etc


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 12, 2011)

Remember only original games can be played online 
Yes check your firewall and add necessary exception.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 13, 2011)

C'mon guys stay in topic.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 13, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have got bsnl 750 ul. I sometimes play ol games. Whenever i use garena
> i am not able able to find any servers. I tried for dota and also cs.
> My friends are able to see the servers and they give me ip and i am able to connect the server. So can any one plsz tel whether its my broadband prob or my anti virus or windows firewall or some setting prob??
> ...



In BSNL 750 ul plan the ping sucks(in most places). You'll get 200+ ping in non-Indian servers mostly. So exit all other net apps that are running in the background before playing any multiplayer games.

Add your  MP game to your firewall exception list as well as your a/v software's.

You need a *original version* of the game to go online. But sometimes the game needs a update to be able to see the server. So make sure that your game is up-to-date with the latest patch.
In case you don't you don't have the original version of the game "Read the forum Rules" .

Also , remember to add your Game Tracking Software ( like garena) to the above mentioned exceptions lists. Setting the server region to Asia in its settings may help.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 14, 2011)

ty guys will definitely try ur suggestions..


----------



## rajsujayks (Oct 26, 2011)

My usually fast [it was giving around 1.6+Mbps!] UL750 suddenly dropped speed... Now getting only ~600kbps.. :'( Hope it falls back to the original...


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2011)

rajsujayks said:


> My usually fast [it was giving around 1.6+Mbps!] UL750 suddenly dropped speed... Now getting only ~600kbps.. :'( Hope it falls back to the original...



Do a speedtest here- Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test
and post your results. Then we can see the actual speed


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 27, 2011)

1.6 Mbps with UL750 plan!
This doesnt sound right. Its a 512 Kbps plan.


----------



## rajsujayks (Oct 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Do a speedtest here- Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test
> and post your results. Then we can see the actual speed



Here's my current test result: 
*www.speedtest.net/result/1565198325.png


----------



## rajsujayks (Oct 31, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> 1.6 Mbps with UL750 plan!
> This doesnt sound right. Its a 512 Kbps plan.



Hello... Should I repeat the same thing again...? I know it's a 512kbps...but everyone here in our locality get awesome speeds in this.. UNLIMITED too...

See the attached result taken a while back. I saved it specifically to show it to people.. 

But suddenly the speed dropped all around.. Especially after the rains pulled down the telephone cables..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2011)

rajsujayks said:


> Hello... Should I repeat the same thing again...? I know it's a 512kbps...but everyone here in our locality get awesome speeds in this.. UNLIMITED too...


Yes it happens to a few people. I get 4-5mbps on a 512kbps Airtel connection


----------



## rajsujayks (Oct 31, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yes it happens to a few people. I get 4-5mbps on a 512kbps Airtel connection



It happens to everyone in our area... Maybe the exchange got to do something with this...


----------

